# The Big 3



## Rogelk (Jan 23, 2010)

Ok. of the Big 3 and you can only pick one. Who produces the best in all around quality for factory ammo.


----------



## Rogelk (Jan 23, 2010)

Hey.. fellow forum members!! This is somewhat important to me to know your opinion. I'll explain why in the not so far off future. please vote!:smt039


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Can't answer.

I've got no opinion on Federal, never used any.

I'd say the Remington and Winchester that I have used are the same.


----------



## Rogelk (Jan 23, 2010)

bruce333 said:


> Can't answer.
> 
> I've got no opinion on Federal, never used any.
> 
> I'd say the Remington and Winchester that I have used are the same.


I think if you are familiar with Speer Gold Dot, a highly thought of SD round...then you are familiar with Federal Premium ammo. And, Hydra-Shok or HST are high quality as well.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

If you list the top three you might get more answers.


----------



## Rogelk (Jan 23, 2010)

TOF said:


> If you list the top three you might get more answers.


Not sure the Top 3 are the Big 3. If you're thinking Black Hills etc. then it wouldn't get the information I'm after. This is about the 3 major manufacturers.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Winchester.


----------



## Popeye (May 13, 2010)

I've had very good experiences with the Win & Fed personal protection ammo.
However, I also like Corbon and Speer Lawman XST, etc.
Much depends on rev or semi, then 'which' rev or semi. In some I use +P or +P+ ...

For the range, I like Fed [AE], WWB, CCI Independence...


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I depend on Speers Gold Dots for my defense rounds and I roll my own for everything else other than .22's. :watching:


----------

